# Gambian Pouch Rat Giving Birth NOW!!!!



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi all,
just thought id let you all know as were bloody excited again!!

our female gambian has birthed one pup already and looks like more comming!!!

will get pics as soon as its safe lol..

Jon


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

awwwww bless!
congrats!!!! good luck with your new babies!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

brilliant news!!!cant wait for piccys


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats. Pics soon as  I'll be introducing mine in the next couple of months


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats! Will be watching thread for piccies!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooo nice! would love to see pictures definitly! thanks alot!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

How exciting : victory::2thumb:

is it their first litter? if it is dont disturb them too much otherwise mum may turn around and destroy them, 

Aint baby GPRs the cutest things ever and mega noisey too. up the protein a bit for mum and calcium too and let her eat as much as she likes while shes nursing

If you know all this already sorry :blush: 

I hope you have a nice litter of little monsters and cant wait to hear about the eyes open just learning how to escape out the cage stage.:lol2:


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

OMG wow :2thumb: I wanted one of them a few years ago


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get one of these ive been looking for ages?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yipeeee:jump:more pouchies :flrt:

Best of luck and tell Bam they are not food!:whip:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

lol, yeah when we had the litter last year, i started introducing more nurtobal and calcium to thier food, this seemed to help mum alot, i do the same with the skunks too..


shes only had one this time but she has been breeding for a few years now and we think she may be comming to the end of her breeding time..

but more skunks soon!!! flower is back up to barrel sized skunk again and looks to be comming into heat..(she loves pi$$ing on me but know one else lol..she loves me)

will get pics up when shes out and about..

Jon


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

update pweese:flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

How is the baby???? :flrt:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

AAAHHHHH, I want to see some babies!! :flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Any pics of the baby yet :flrt:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Bump...where are the babies? Hope everything's okay!! :2thumb:


----------



## civic_girl (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey 

Hope all is well. Wheres the piccies : )


----------

